# checking every thought for sanity.



## jimrod1992 (Oct 4, 2015)

I feel as if I just woke up on this earth. My body feels like an empty shell, as if there is nothing inside of it. Like I am an inanimate object. Every thought that I have, I have to check to make sure I am sane. When I produce a thought I consider abnormal, it nearly causes a panic attack and the feeling that today is the day that I will go insane. I cannot relate to my body, like there is no connection. Seeing, eating, breathing, and walking feel bizarre. Like I have never done it before. Severe feelings of unreality cover me to the point that I cannot look forward to future. Anytime I get a feeling of excitement, these feelings block it out. Almost as if my brain says, "you will never be happy, this is your life now." Anyone else?


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Yes most of us have been in that state. Hang in there man. This is just your life at the moment, try and embrace yourself mentally and emotionally to your fullest capacity.

Cheers


----------



## Sean1997- (Nov 9, 2015)

optimusrhyme said:


> Yes most of us have been in that state. Hang in there man. This is just your life at the moment, try and embrace yourself mentally and emotionally to your fullest capacity.
> 
> Cheers


 You almost have to embrace these thoughts, instead of trying to fight against them. As you retaliate negatively (thinking you're going insane), the thoughts will increase in intensity which increases your stress response. The panic is induced by the paranoid frame of mind. This is an incredibly hard cycle to break because it feels like these thoughts and responses are an automatic function of your body. I would highly recommend grounding techniques for distraction:I.e: walking, trying to socialise, meditating, singing/dancing or doing a hobby/interest.


----------



## jimrod1992 (Oct 4, 2015)

Thank you sean. You are right, it feels like an automatic process, which is terrifying.


----------



## meekah (Sep 28, 2015)

tell youself you're ok with a calming voice and take some deep breaths, all is well


----------



## jimrod1992 (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks man, it's pretty rough most days.


----------

